# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Dietetyczne potrawy

## Monika 888

Rosół jarski z makaronem

Składniki: 
100g włoszczyzny: marchew, korzeń pietruszki, seler, por lub cebula
4g masła
20g makaronu 
1 kostka bulionowa; 
2 zieleniny 
1g karmelu (najlepiej sporządzonego własnoręcznie z cukru) 
sól do smaku 

Sposób przygotowania: 
Na początku należy umyć i obrać włoszczyznę. Następnie gotujemy wywar pod przykryciem przez 20-30 min. Do odcedzonego wywaru dodać kostkę bulionową. Rozprowadzić karmel z rosołem. Na końcu ugotować makaron w osolonej wodzie, odcedzić i dodać do wywaru. 
Przed podaniem można dodać do rosołu posiekaną zieloną pietruszkę.

----------


## Alpro soya

Polecamy wykorzystać nasze produkty Alpro soya - dzięki specjalnej obróbce soi, są one łatwostrawne a dostarczają pełnowartościowego białka, witamin i wapnia  :Smile: 

Podajemy nasz przepis na kremową zupkę pomidorową:
średniej wielkości, grubo posiekana cebula 
średnia marchew, grubo posiekana 
duży pomidor, obrany ze skórki i pokrojony w kostkę oraz ok. 750 g dojrzałych pomidorów o dobrym smaku, pokrojonych na większe kawałki 
seler, grubo posiekany 
2 łyżki stołowe delikatnej oliwy z oliwek (typu light) 
2 łyżki stołowe mąki (opcjonalnie)
3-4 gałązki natki pietruszki 
150 ml skoncentrowanego bulionu warzywnego 
500 ml napoju sojowego Alpro® soya o smaku naturalnym 
250 ml śmietany lub naturalnego napoju sojowego Alpro® soya (do uzyskania zupy o mniej kremowej konsystencji) 
ew. listki bazyli do ozdobienia podawanej w miseczce zupy 

Przygotowanie: 
Smażymy cebulę oraz warzywa na oliwie przez 3-4 minuty aż lekko zmiękną. Mieszając, dodajemy mąkę, pomidora, listki pietruszki i bulion. Wciąż mieszając, doprowadzamy do lekkiego wrzenia. Nakrywamy naczynie pokrywką i gotujemy ok. 20 minut lub do momentu, aż warzywa całkowicie zmiękną. Dodajemy 500 ml napoju sojowego Alpro® soya, a następnie całość przelewamy przez sitko, przecierając przez jego oczka pomidory, nadające zupie gęstości. Mieszając, wlewamy śmietanę (lub napój sojowy Alpro® soya, gdy chcemy, by zupa miała mniej kremową konsystencję) i całość podgrzewamy, nie doprowadzając do wrzenia. Podajemy w miseczkach, ozdobionych przykładowo listkami bazylii. 
Porada: aby przyspieszyć przygotowanie zupy, zamiast dojrzałych pomidorów, użyć można 400 ml gęstego, gotowego soku z pokrojonych pomidorów. 

alprosoya.pl

----------

